# wasabi sauce



## beerwagon (Sep 6, 2014)

Hey just tossing it out there,

Does anyone have any wasabi sauce recipes?

Recently buffalo wild wings had a wasabi sauce for chicken wings that I thought was amazing. They no longer have it and I would like to make my own.


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 6, 2014)

Wasabi (make a paste with water) + mayo + splash of lime juice. I use this at work for an amuse bouche with seared tuna and sweet soy drizzle. 

Sweet soy glaze: one lb light brown sugar, two cups soy sauce, two oz lime juice. Bring that to a boil and then thicken  with cornstarch mixed with water.


----------



## beerwagon (Sep 7, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks I will have to give that a whirl.

Soy sauce and sugar always impress haha, I use a Korean bogogi marinade alot.


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 11, 2014)

Some fool at work put me in charge of my restaurant tonite! So, I made togarashi seared ahi on a bed of namasu "noodles" with wasabi aioli and sweet soy drizzle and then garnished with micro shiso leaves:













009.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Sep 11, 2014


















011.PNG



__ welshrarebit
__ Sep 11, 2014


----------



## wade (Sep 11, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> Some fool at work put me in charge of my restaurant tonite! So, I made togarashi seared ahi on a bed of namasu "noodles" with wasabi aioli and sweet soy drizzle and then garnished with micro shiso leaves:


Wow. Sounds like a great flavour combination. When will you be in charge again and I will be over


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 11, 2014)

Wade said:


> Wow. Sounds like a great flavour combination. When will you be in charge again and I will be over Thumbs Up



This is basically a deconstructed seared ahi sashimi. 

Togarashi: Japanese version of Cajun spice.

Namasu: Japanese pickled cucumber.

Wasabi aioli: recipe above.

Sweet soy glaze: recipe above.

Shiso leaves: the main flavor for Japanese ume: pickled plums. 

I do live in the only state that has a union jack as part of it's flag!


----------

